# Daten von Steam,Uplay,Origin inkl. Spiele plötzlich weg ????



## Canny (26. Januar 2016)

*Daten von Steam,Uplay,Origin inkl. Spiele plötzlich weg ????*

Hallo,

gestern habe ich meinen Rechner gestartet und wollte ne Runde GTA V zocken.
Doch dann merkte ich, dass das Spiel Deinstalliert wurde. Hinzu kam , das zusätzlich auch alle Downloadplattformen wie Steam, Origin, Uplay und co ALLE "deinstalliert wurden.

Wie kann das sein?

Meine Hardware ist in Ordnung, Ich hab nix weiter gemacht außer den Rechner "AN" gemacht und bin auf "GTA V Spielen" gegangen,... dann kam schon die Meldung das Steam Dateien nicht da wäre oder so ähnlich...

Hat jemand ne Idee von Euch?
>es war auch kein anderer am Rechner

Danke


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2016)

Klingt verdächtig nach einem Virus den Du Dir eingefangen hast.


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2016)

Je nachdem, wo du die Spiele hin installiert hast, könnte schlicht die entsprechende Partition kaputt gegangen sein.

Oder irgendjemand aus deinem Umfeld hat sich einen "Scherz" erlaubt oder eine erzieherische Maßnahme durchgeführt.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Januar 2016)

Scherz sei mal dahin gestellt, aber findest du die Festplatte bzw. die Partition, auf der Steam und die anderen Anbieter installiert wurden, in der Computer Übersicht?

Ggf. ist wirklich die Partitionszuordnung defekt und/oder Kabel der Festplatte lose/defekt?

Ein paar mehr Informationen wären sicherlich hilfreich ...


----------



## Canny (26. Januar 2016)

also defekt denke ich mal is nix... sämtliche andere Dateien auf der Platte (Fotots, Musik etc) sind vorhanden.. installieren grad GTA V neu und es scheint alles zu funktionieren.

Ich habe Panda Free Antivir mal nen komplett check machen lassen und es ist alles in Ordnung laut dem Programm.


----------



## Canny (26. Januar 2016)

was würdet ihr denn mit eurem System machen falls Euch das mal passiert wäre... Windows neu machen? Was anderes oder nix?


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2016)

*Daten von Steam,Uplay,Origin inkl. Spiele plötzlich weg ????*

Win komplett neu aufsetzen. Und natürlich wieder Virenscanner.


----------



## Canny (26. Januar 2016)

hatt ich mir auch schon gedacht.
danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Chemenu (26. Januar 2016)

Canny schrieb:


> was würdet ihr denn mit eurem System machen falls Euch das mal passiert wäre... Windows neu machen? Was anderes oder nix?



Natürlich ein Backup einspielen. 

Und dann mit der Fehlersuche beginnen. Anfangen würde ich mal mit der Ereignisanzeige. 
Daten verschwinden ja nicht mal einfach so aus Spaß... Vor allem, Du sagst die Anwendungen waren wirklich deinstalliert? Oder doch nur die Dateien nicht mehr vorhanden? 
Das ist ja schon ein Unterschied ob Dateien nicht mehr da sind (evtl. aus Versehen überschrieben/gelöscht) oder ob wirklich Anwendungen deinstalliert worden sind.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Januar 2016)

Danke Chemenu ... ich find es immer witzig, wenn das eigentliche Problem nicht angegangen wird. So ein Systemabsturz bzw. Verlust von Daten kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.


----------

